# Matching Panel



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi,

We are due to go to matching panel in 3 weeks for a sibling group. I'm so nervous and was just wondering from those who've done it what it we should expect? We've obviously already been to approval panel but we were well prepared for that and it was local and in a familiar building whereas we are travelling to a different LA for this one. Its all happened so fast I'm not really sure what to expect. Any reassurance or possible questions they might ask us will be much appreciated.

Many thanks, C x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Good luck! We have done it twice. They asked “why him?”, how we might deal with challenges and what issues we have thought might arise. My experience is that everyone in that room is on board with the match and no one is trying to catch you out. Is it a sibling group of 2?


----------

